# Blade Runner Documentary



## Venusian Broon (Sep 15, 2014)

For those you in the UK (I don't know what the BBC iPlayer does with those outside the UK and if you can access this) - there was the absolutely excellent documentary on Blade Runner yesterday (Sunday 14th Sep) - _Dangerous Days: On the Edge of Blade Runner. 
_
It appears to be available on the iPlayer for the next five days or so if you want to catch up on it this week.


----------



## wam (Sep 16, 2014)

It's a rerun from several years back. I think it came out around the time of the last version of the film. I'm not sure there was anything new in it then. This doesn't mean they're going to recut the thing again does it?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2014)

Cheers - will keep an eye out for this.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 16, 2014)

wam said:


> It's a rerun from several years back. I think it came out around the time of the last version of the film. I'm not sure there was anything new in it then. This doesn't mean they're going to recut the thing again does it?


 
Yes you're right it's not a new documentary - I just thought I post that it was available on iPlayer for people that missed that it had been on the Telly on Sunday night. And for those like me that don't have a copy of it.  No I don't think they are going to re-cut it. 

I think also that means that the directors cut of the film is available too to watch. If you wanted to watch that first and you don't have a copy.


----------



## chopper (Sep 16, 2014)

It's a very good, comprehensive watch. Originally it came out as a part of the 5-disc Final Cut back in 07. I still haven't watched all five versions of the film yet though


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 16, 2014)

The "Final Cut" of _Blade Runner_ was on BBC2 on Sunday night (and is also on the iPlayer, I think), just before the aforementioned documentary.


----------

